# Shy donkey and trimming hooves...



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I have an older Jenny whom is wintering at a friends now. She had bad elf shoes when I got her, and finally hired her to be trimmed up.

Now, I have a younger jack with elf shoes who has not been treated well in the younger stages of life I am guessing. He won't let you come close to his feet, not even close!!! Because of his personality, he is a serious problem to try and get those dang feet taken care of. I have asked three people if they would do it, and I am not getting a good answer so far. One said he would do it for hundreds of dollars, and I said for that kinda cash I'll figure it out myself.

Now the question... Have any of you use a seditive or tranquilizer in a severe situation like this? Can you share some insight for me? Can I get something from the vet and calm him down or even knock him out? I at least need to take some kick out of him so I can trip him with rope anyhow. Help? Thanks


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I have heard of sedating animals to trim them, call your local vet and ask about it. If you assure the farrier the animal will be sedated, you may get a better response.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

You need to arrange to have the vet and farrier out at the same time. I've done it many times - not for my horses - I'm a farrier and if the animal is not trained to stand for trimming, the vet will be there to sedate it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can think of a few drug options that would get your jack through a trim or two but it isn't a long term solution. 

You may want to start by simply brushing your problem jack and as he gets comfortable with brushing his torso, start brushing the very top of his legs. As he gets more comfortable, brush lower and once you've gotten all the way down his legs, start asking to pick up his feet. Initially, you'll ask for no more than up and let it drop. Continue to to groom and each day after you groom the legs and ask for a foot, hold it a tiny bit longer. When I finally get to the point where they'll give me their foot for a reasonable amount of time, I start cleaning.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Sometimes sedating an equine for one or two trims helps improve their manners a lot. They realize they're not being hurt, and it helps them get over it. Of course you need to work with your jack and continue to work on his ground manners and foot handling. 

I have also quoted extremely high prices for trims that I knew would be trouble. It's the cost of training that we include in the trim price.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

malinda, both my vet and farrier either quote high or add to their bills for training or cowboying. My crusty old vet's cowboying rates have gone up substantially since a bit old draft shattered his wrist and almost forced him to close his practice.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I am gonna have a talk with my vet and either have him do it, or sedate and do it myself, whatever he prefers. I do like the idea of me being involved and have hands on contact myself at trimming time. That way I can train him to allow me the touching of his feet and legs as suggest above. I'll just talk to the vet and see which way he wants to go. I bet the vet bill will bulge my eyes though! It's gotta be done, and thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I would think given the condition of his feet, that it would be better to have a farrier out to do the initial few trims. The trim is not going to be a standard trim because of the slipper. It is just a thought. The farrier may very well give you a much more reasonable quote if he knows the vet will be there to sedate. 

Of course, maybe you are experienced at trimming and I am simply giving an opinion based on my lack of knowledge and experience in trimming. I did it once with a friend coaching who is a trained farrier.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The heading of this thread is mis-named; you don't have a SHY donkey, you have an UNTRAINED donkey!

Using sedation reminds me of "The patient died, but the operation was a success." Sedation can be dangerous and should be used cautiously, not often. 

Use it perhaps for the first trimming, but then it's up to YOU to train the donk to lift his hooves for trimming. It's not in the shoer's job description to train your critter. Your shoer might do the training, but he will charge you if he agrees to do it. Most shoers won't, unless they also do training. You will STILL have to lift the donk's hooves yourself since hooves need to be cleaned between trims.

Tripping the donk down is NOT training and you certainly won't earn his trust doing it. You have to EARN a critters trust and then they'll do just about anything for you.

If you don't feel you can do this, find another owner for the donkey.

Sorry for being so blunt, but just telling it like it is.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Joel- there's nothing wrong with sedating a troubled animal for trimming- as long as this time is also used for teaching that there's nothing to fear as well. Sometimes the condition of the feet means you can't usual normal techniques to get a wary animal used to contact.
Just shootin' Jack up, wham, bam on the feet and then lettin' him go isn't gonna cut it. Working with him, with touches and such, as he's coming out of it may help reinforce that he's not going to be hurt. 
Cowboyin' isn't a good idea either- all you're doing is reinforcing the idea that people are something to fear. 

Good luck with him.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I still strongly suggest that you pay a farrier to trim your donkey. Vets usually do not have much experience trimming (or even want to do it), and unless you are a farrier skilled in corrective trimming for severely neglected hooves, don't attempt to trim him yourself.

When you took the responsibility of owning this animal, you took on an untrained donkey with his neglected, long feet, which will now cost you more than a donkey who had been cared for and trained properly.


----------

